# Natural Selection Finals 2021



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

Mikkel ✌


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

2nd place for Zoi from New Zealand! 🤘


----------



## Gladed (Aug 26, 2018)

Manicmouse said:


> 2nd place for Zoi from New Zealand! 🤘


She was fantastic!


----------

